# harley handlebar;



## iraricky (Jun 23, 2010)

hello;  any idea for harley handlebar wide and  pull back???, or shelby handlebar????, thank you.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2010)

harley is the same as the indian. shelby, i dont know. mark


----------



## kunzog (Jun 24, 2010)

This is the Proper HD handlebar


----------



## fattommy (Jun 25, 2010)

THANK YOU KUNZOG !!!!!
Tommy


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Jul 26, 2010)

Who sells the identical reproduction grips long coke bottle with blunted ball end and a set of reproduction or original handel bars? I am new to the CABE and to bike collecting. Would like to get a project bike to restore and ride.


----------



## yewhi (Jul 27, 2010)

grey3speedfrmeuro said:


> Who sells the identical reproduction grips long coke bottle with blunted ball end and a set of reproduction or original handel bars? I am new to the CABE and to bike collecting. Would like to get a project bike to restore and ride.




Memory lane Classics has similar albeit not identical repop grips.  As for the handlebars, sorry doesn't exist.  Your best bet is to watch the bay.  Occasionally similar bars come up and go for between $40 and $100 depending on condition and interest.  

Good luck,

Tim


----------

